# Enabling write permission on File system partition in Ubuntu



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 28, 2007)

Can someone tell me as to how do I enable write permission for my Ubuntu file system partition. I have write permission for all the other drives except for the file system partition.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 28, 2007)

file system partition  u mean "/"? I think for root (/) file system,root must be only give write access.a local user must be limited to his ~/ directory.the root permission 755 is perfectly fine.u can have access to /tmp fully.the root permission system that protects the system.use nautilus as root by making a launcher is /usr/share/applications/root-nautilus.desktop containing the details and the command "gksudo nautilus --browser".use alacarte gui editor to achieve that.it is in preferences>menu editor.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 28, 2007)

^^hey praka even I can't paste my saved .deb file in var\apt\archives folder(paste option is grayed out).Please help a bit.And please be a lil elaborative as I am still a 'half noob'.

One more thing:How do I make a root user with all the powers?

ah just one more question:How do I mount Iso images in gutsy?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 28, 2007)

I logged in as root rather than the user and I was able to do exactly what you're trying to do..  

BTW, I also wanted to know how to log into root on the console while still logged in as a user.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 28, 2007)

^i remember trying logging in as root user at startup but if I recall correctly it showed something like 'can't log in as root at startup' or something.not sure though.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 28, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^i remember trying logging in as root user at startup but if I recall correctly it showed something like 'can't log in as root at startup' or something.not sure though.



you need to go into the 'login window' option and check the option on the 4th tab called, let system admin log in at startup.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 28, 2007)

ok done that,will try it out next time I start/reboot(tomorrow maybe).thanks.

ok one question remains How do I mount iso images in gutsy?I tried acetoneiso(i compiled it and all) but just can't seem to get it work,and i heard gutsy can automount iso images without any software.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 29, 2007)

u can extract isoimage contents using isomaster.apt-get install it.
while u can mount iso image as 
(sudo -for ubuntu) mount   /dir-of-iso/xyz.iso  /mnt -o loop
^where / dir-of-isois the dir path where iso rests.
u can open a terminal and type  "su" press enter give roots passwd and run above command.
above command mounts iso image in /mnt dir.
u can install 

u can use * chmod* command as root/sudo to allow the dir u want to give full access to.
using su to login as root in a terminal,
try chmod 777 /var/cache/apt/archives 
^will make it writable and vulnerable to.this is not the way to do it.
u can add the user's group to be there.and this is not a good practice i believe.
In my opinion dont do that instead make a shortcut on ur Gnome applications>system menu as following link describes.this is the way.
 How to browse files/folders as root user in Nautilus
*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_browse_files.2Ffolders_as_root_user_in_Nautilus
^no jhanjhats 

@cyrus:
u can open a terminal and type "su" and give root's password to have root privilage.it is not at all recommended to enable root account for login.yeah u can use gdmsetup to do that.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 29, 2007)

right click upper pannel in the middle empty space.


click add to pannel


click "custom application launcher"


In the name part, type 
	
	



```
Open as Root
```
in comment part, type 
	
	



```
this opens any file/folder as root for you
```
 in the command part, type 
	
	



```
gksudo "gnome-open %u"
```
 click the icon button and choose a good one.


this will add a launcher in the middle of your upper gnome pannel.


drag/drop a file in it and it will open as root user after asking for a password.


if you drag and drop any folder into it, it will also open as root user.


you can navigate to any file in it and do any action.


remember, the root user can do anything he likes. so be careful.


remember to close the window when done.


Beware: Root user often compromises security in the hands of n00bs


----------



## praka123 (Nov 29, 2007)

nice tip there!


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2007)

another one dirty little trick is:

sudo nautilus


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks a lot praka123,metalheadgautham,and T159(in order of appearence ).


----------

